# Whole Home DVR issue-"No Networked DVR showing"



## KhurramA (Jun 16, 2009)

So up until yesterday my whole home dvr was working just fine.
Today I came home and checked and my playlists are not being shared.

I checked both receivers and they are both connected to the home network (hard wired to my router) and both show internet connections active.

I checked the whole home menu and both receivers show it's activated but both are also showing "no networked dvr found". 

I've tried resetting both, power cycling the deca, power cycling the router, modem etc and no luck. 

Any advice on how to get this working again?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

There are better Whole Home gurus than I , but when I have lost my receivers I too have cycled routers and DVR power off and on but only had success when I went into SETTINGS and did REPEAT NETWORK SETUP


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

KhurramA said:


> So up until yesterday my whole home dvr was working just fine.
> Today I came home and checked and my playlists are not being shared.
> 
> I checked both receivers and they are both connected to the home network (hard wired to my router) and both show internet connections active.
> ...


What model of receivers do you have?


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

You might try reauthorizing your receivers on the DirecTV website. That fixed it for me when one of my receivers showed up as not authorized for WHDVR. It may or may not fix your problem, but it's worth a try:

http://www.directv.com/reauthorize


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

just hit the reset button on both DVR's. thats all i diid.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TEN89 said:


> just hit the reset button on both DVR's. thats all i diid.


Unless the DVR is hung (unresponsive, completely), it is highly recommended to do a menu restart, not use the reset button (frequently called an RBR).

It is always best to shut down the box in a controlled fashion, giving time for files to be properly closed. The reset button is for emergencies where the operating system has become unresponsive.


----------



## loganbay (Oct 15, 2006)

when you say they are both hard wired to the router do you mean via broadband deca or independently wired?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I had to do a hard reboot on 1 of my boxes to get it back working


----------

